# timber company leases????



## biggdogg

just curious. how do you go about leasing land from a timber company? what companies have leases? is it worth the effort?


----------



## biggdogg

ttt


----------



## biggdogg

ttt


----------



## tail_slider3d

Some of the timber companies put the openings on their website.  I would just get the names and numbers for the timber companies in the area you wanted to lease and give them a call.  There might not be anything open as of right now but around June after all the dues are due.  Those who havent paid you can get and usually for a discounted price.  I found some last year for $6/acre that way.  I leased it by myself and had a blast hunting that way.


----------



## biggdogg

ttt


----------



## biggdogg

what are some companies i can contact?


----------



## jhead7416

No tracts posted here at present and not likely to be any until current leases are renewed or dropped.  Check this web site in late June or July.

meadwestvacohunting.com


----------



## Confederate_Jay

*timber companies*

Weyerhauser, Rayonier, Plum Creek, Georgia Pacific, International Paper has all their stuff for sale but they may be worth contacting.

Timber/land management companies also  handle hunting  leases for the private owners they manage the land for.

Hope this helps


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

All timber companies have land managers who lease land
for hunting revenue...There is typically a long waiting
list for each piece (or track #) of property.....
Likely you can get on a "waiting list" of people looking for
land to lease....
Call each company and ask...The receptionist who 
answers the phone can direct you to the right person.....
Let us know how you make out ......


----------



## W4DSB

Ga. Pacific does not have any lease land. they sold out to plum creek timber several years ago.


----------



## Buckstalk

*lease wanted*

im looking for 400-600 acres to start up my own lease. Somewhere in southern GA. Anybody with any info id appreciate it. For the 07-08 season.


----------



## rgastin3

Plum Creek.com and enter the state u are interested in. 
They have land for lease in every state.

good luck
rgastin3


----------



## PJ Martin

Wow 5 year old thread!


----------



## HDDyna06

PJ -- Im with you. I guess no one ever looks at the Thread dates. I see folks complaining why there not gettting any responses from Clubs that simply do not exist any longer. Looking for members dating back to 2006 and they folded up.


----------

